# Need some pullage - hugh flatheads @ conowingo



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tired of catching small fish from shore? There's some hugh flatheads being caught below the Conowingo Dam.



















This is what catfishin' is all about.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

What bait did ya use? And how big were they?


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Live lining bluegill? 

are you catching them from the bank? All we get from the bank in the susky is channels.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CVILLEFISHERR said:


> What bait did ya use? And how big were they?


Those pics are from the DNR fishing report and the two fishermen are members of the Conowingo Anglers club. They probably used ocean run cut herring. I'd just be guessing on the size but I find out in a few weeks when I'm finished renovating our retirement home and able to fish again. Conowingo is my all time favorite place to fish. Started fishing there in 1967 when I got back from Viet Nam.


----------



## BigJoeyV (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been gone a while. How long have the flatheads been below Conowingo like that?


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I haven't been in years. Didn't know about the flats until I read about them in other DNR angler logs. Flats are some ugly looking beasts. How do they taste compared to other Catfish? I don't eat the Catfish from the Potomac but may try them from Susky. These guys were catching Rocks too if I'm not mistaken. I've read in other DNR reports that lures fished deep and slow intended for Rockfish will catch Flats also.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

BigJoeyV said:


> I've been gone a while. How long have the flatheads been below Conowingo like that?


For the past few yrs the flathead fishing was sporatic but this yr they've seemed to have taken over. That's great new for us catin' guys and they're not coming out of polluted water like the Potomac River.

Speed Racer - Considering they're being caught from frest moving fresh water with a stone & gravel bottom I think they'd taste just great. I'll let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## Rtifs (Aug 18, 2011)

How do you get to the dam, is there parking?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Rtifs said:


> How do you get to the dam, is there parking?


Just Google Conowingo Dam for any info you need. There's plenty of parking.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cut baits works well, but live baits works better for flatheads. Flathead is the best tasting catfish.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks Catman. Would you go during the week or go on a weekend? Might join you depending on if I'm in town.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

ROAD TRIP!!!! I'm in whats the bait local caught of store bought?


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Tip for you guys. If you can't throw far, you won't catch them. Fish are usually where the water is coming out. I know that guy on the picture uses long surf rod (12 or 13 ft) that out cast everybody else.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SpeedRacer said:


> Awesome. Thanks Catman. Would you go during the week or go on a weekend? Might join you depending on if I'm in town.


I'll be going on a weekday but it'll be in about 3 weeks. For big cats I like to use live blue gills and live perch which I catch from my pier. This year I putting a large holding pen under the pier where I can keep a few dz. live all the time.

I set up with two 12' surf rods with Shamano 6500 Baitrunners spooled with 40# Power Pro braid. Just a single 5/0 - 7/0 circle hook snelled with 18" of 40# Sufix mono works better than a Hi/Lo rig when using live bait. To keep the sinker from getting caught in the rocks I use a 4 oz trolling sinker at the bottom.

If anybody wants to go during the week I'd be happy to show you what I know. I'll even supply my special snelled hooks and live bait.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

3 weeks on a weekday and I have to cast far hmmm define far.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if Mark can't reach them, there is no sense of me going ... seen catman cast too, he'll be out past me too ... maybe I could find a little one close ... but I'd like to give it a whirl


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

markedwards said:


> 3 weeks on a weekday and I have to cast far hmmm define far.


Don't worry Mark and Surf Chunker, anyone with a half way decent cast can reach them. It's really not that hard but you will need a heaver.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I just retired and been dying for a biggin


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have not caught flatheads below the dam yet, but I have caught quite a few above the dam at other times of the year. Best bait is black salties or creek chubs. Just go to your local stream to catch a bunch of the creek chubs, however its nearly impossible to keep them alive this time of the year for any length of time. Minnows and big shiners will work too. Cut bait isnt really the ticket for the bif flatheads... Good eating, but I'd prefer to eat the 2-6 pounders. The susky isnt quite as clean as you think.


----------



## goggle eye (May 20, 2011)

According to Maryland's fish consumption advisory for channel catfish, it is one meal per month above the dam and one meal every other month below the dam. That's pretty bad; it's actually the second worst rating, after avoid. I'm not sure how different flatheads would be from channels, but I would stick to the smaller fish for eating.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

goggle eye said:


> According to Maryland's fish consumption advisory for channel catfish, it is one meal per month above the dam and one meal every other month below the dam. That's pretty bad; it's actually the second worst rating, after avoid. I'm not sure how different flatheads would be from channels, but I would stick to the smaller fish for eating.


Those consumption advisories are guidelines at best. The Susky has it's problems but it's still one of the cleanest rivers we have. Baltimore City draws drinking water from there at times of bad drought. I agree that the safest bet is not to eat those big fish. Same holds true for rock fish.


----------



## goggle eye (May 20, 2011)

I know the consumption advisories are just guidelines, but I can understand why the Susquehanna is rated so low. I actually spent a good part of my formative years (and my college years) on the Susquehanna in Harrisburg. It does not have the visible pollution like trash, sewage, etc. that a river like the Potomac has. However, there is a ton of agricultural run-off, some factory/ power plant discharges, and mine seepage. There are a good deal of PCBs and mercury in its water. But, like you said, smaller fish are probably safe. The older and larger the fish, the more accumulated toxins it has. I use the 18 inch mark as a cut-off for eating purposes.


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

I wish I could catch some of those,problem is I live in district heights 2 hrs from here and I don't have a car so y'all pull in 2 of those monsters for me


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

catman said:


> Just Google Conowingo Dam for any info you need. There's plenty of parking.


Cat,
Let me know when you're ready to go!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Gnatman said:


> Cat,
> Let me know when you're ready to go!


Marty I wouldn't even think about going w/o giving you a call. Got to finish the house first so SWMBO stays out of my hair. After that it's :beer: and :fishing:.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

On the topic of Conowingo: Does anyone know the name & phone # of the ma & pa-type store that's at the intersection of Shuresville and Shure's Landing roads ? It has signs in the windows saying it has bait & tackle, I'm just trying to find out if they have any sort of live aquatic bait like shiners, minnows, etc. I found the place on google maps but the info lists a phone # that's not in service.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Excalibur said:


> On the topic of Conowingo: Does anyone know the name & phone # of the ma & pa-type store that's at the intersection of Shuresville and Shure's Landing roads ? It has signs in the windows saying it has bait & tackle, I'm just trying to find out if they have any sort of live aquatic bait like shiners, minnows, etc. I found the place on google maps but the info lists a phone # that's not in service.


It closed a number of yrs ago.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

The one that was there a while ago closed but I was out at Conowingo about a month ago and folks were coming and going in the store. But by the time I came back up from the dam to head home, it had closed for the evening. There's someone there doing business.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

When I went there a LONG time ago they would net shad and then use their guts for bait. Worked very well.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I got a few of them the year before last one time that I stopped there on my way down south, though nothing bigger than 32 inches. People told me to keep them because they are invasive ... I took them home and found they are very tasty!

Pinkish clear fillets and the best freshwater fish I'd eaten since I ate walleye.

I got mine on bucktails and 6 inch white twisters retrieved very fast ... the bucktaiks need a big piece of lead otherwise you need an inline weight about 2 feet up from the bucktail to get it down to where the cats are.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Excalibur said:


> The one that was there a while ago closed but I was out at Conowingo about a month ago and folks were coming and going in the store. But by the time I came back up from the dam to head home, it had closed for the evening. There's someone there doing business.


That's good to know. It was closed for a long time.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Was on my way here today, but had to bail - got some bad gas in my tank and had to run some dry-gas. GRRRRRR!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Was on my way here today, but had to bail - got some bad gas in my tank and had to run some dry-gas. GRRRRRR!


put some Seafoam in it that will clean it up good ...


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

Mr. Mark Edwards,

Let me know when your going and I'll try and be there to give you some casting and catching lesson. 

Jim


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Question: How far is far when speaking of casting? Surf rods necessary far? Or what?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Windrift00 said:


> Question: How far is far when speaking of casting? Surf rods necessary far? Or what?


We caught plenty from the shore using medium heavy fresh water gear. Now if you want to get out farther...


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Talapia said:


> We caught plenty from the shore using medium heavy fresh water gear. Now if you want to get out farther...


Awesome. That's what I needed to know. Day or Night the best time?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

flatheads in general are nite time fish


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Wow if it isn't lame thrower. How ya doin bud? If I head over there I'll give you a call still have the same number?

Catman when are you trying to go?

Flatheads are more active at night but I thought the parking lot closed at dusk.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mark it won't be until sometime in August. Right now I've been busy working on our retirement home. When the guys come to refinish the hardwood floors I'll be free to fish once again.


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

Lame thrower LOL just bring plent of ones cause I'm gona spank you bad. Beach casts only dollar a throw edwards. We need a judge with good eyes. Beach rigs no clip downs and leave that rainshadow with the tournament but at home your always looking for a edge. 

Same number.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

Windrift00 said:


> Awesome. That's what I needed to know. Day or Night the best time?


You can't fish there at night since 9/11!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Gnatman said:


> You can't fish there at night since 9/11!


Boy I sure do miss fishing from the catwalk.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Gnatman said:


> You can't fish there at night since 9/11!


Wait you can't fish from below the dam either at night? I thought the night thing was just on the dam side.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Windrift00 said:


> Wait you can't fish from below the dam either at night? I thought the night thing was just on the dam side.


So can anyone confirm? Is all fishing closed at night there or just on top the dam side?


----------

